# برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2008)

سلام ونعمة
هذا البرنامج يتيح لك الاتصال بالولايات المتــــــــــــحدة وكــــــــــندا3000 دقيقة تليفون ارضى ومحـــمول
برنامج اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع ​ 

حمل البرنـــــــــامج من هنـــــــا​ 

http://www.oovoo.com//download/​


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

*مشكوووووووور يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يا تويتى 
اى استفسار عن البرنامج انا موجود 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

فعلا هو برنامج رائع يا كوكو وانا بستخدمة من زمان والصوت نقى ومش بيقطع

الف شكر ليك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*



احلى ديانة قال:


> فعلا هو برنامج رائع يا كوكو وانا بستخدمة من زمان والصوت نقى ومش بيقطع
> 
> الف شكر ليك يا كوكو


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يافادى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## كوك (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

جميل اوى يا كوكو جبتو منين 



مش تقولى


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*



كوك قال:


> جميل اوى يا كوكو جبتو منين
> 
> 
> 
> مش تقولى


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياكوك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## كوك (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

_*بجد  انته تسلم  ايدك  موضوع زى العسل  *_


_*ونشكرك  اوى  *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*



كوك قال:


> _*بجد انته تسلم ايدك موضوع زى العسل *_​
> 
> 
> 
> _*ونشكرك اوى *_​


شكرا ياعم على مرووووووووورك مره تانى ​


----------



## كوك (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

بجد بجد  انته ميه ميه ونغير كلام


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*



كوك قال:


> بجد بجد انته ميه ميه ونغير كلام


 
وبعدين معاك يابنى 
عارف لو شفتك فى الموضوع ده تانى  :smil8:
مش هسيبك 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## meraaa (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

_ انا بدوس دونلوود بس مش عاوز يتحمل
ياترى لييييييه؟_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

مافيش مشاكل ياباشا 
انا رفعته على لينك غير لينك الشركه 
ده اللينك الجديد جربى وان شاء الله يتحمل 

لينك اخر ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*

*ميرسىىىىىىىىى يا كيرلس وجـــــــــــــارى التحميل*
*عقبال متخلص دراسة ونسفرك امريكا كدة يااااااارب*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج مكالمات مجانى لامريكا*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ميرسىىىىىىىىى يا كيرلس وجـــــــــــــارى التحميل*
> 
> *عقبال متخلص دراسة ونسفرك امريكا كدة يااااااارب*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


ربنا يسمع منك 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووورك 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## hero hero (9 أغسطس 2011)

جهد مشكور ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (21 أغسطس 2011)

شوفوا يا جماعة بقى اللى حصل معى . انا نزلت البرنامج بالشكل دة كانت ايقونة الاختصار ولما جيت انصبة ماتنصبش وادانى رابط احمل منة واحد تانى ايقونتة بالشكل دة 





وبعدين لما فتحت ادانى الشكل دة وطالب بيانات اضع البيانات دة ولا   لأ   وقولولنا على طريقة التعامل مع البرنامج دة وطريقة الاتصال


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 أغسطس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> هذا البرنامج يتيح لك الاتصال بالولايات المتــــــــــــحدة وكــــــــــندا3000 دقيقة تليفون ارضى ومحـــمول
> برنامج اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع ​
> ...


*كوكو وضحلى اكتر دة اية بالظبط محتاج ماجيك ولا اصطبة واتصل عن طريق النت ؟*


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (22 أغسطس 2011)

انا نزلتة ووصلت لغاية ما بعتلى لتفعيل الحساب  . وبعدين مش عارفة اعمل حاجة .  حد يا جماعة يساعدنا ااااااااا


----------



## whiteeagle (23 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة سامحوني هحبطكم من سنتين وتلات شهور كان نازل الاوفو نسخة تجريبية دعائية تعمل اكونت وتتصل من عليه 3000 دقيقة بعدها بسنة قفلوا المجاني وبقي ال 160 دقيق ب100 جنيه ولكن يمكن استخدام البرنامج زي السكاي بي مكالمات فيديو هايلة بين المشتركين وبعضهم زي الياهو اسف طولت عليكم 
*​


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------

